# Opus X Petit Lancero Cigar Review - Amazing little butter bomb!!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Petit lancero/corona..medium brown veiny wrapper..Perfect draw..a light peppery start followed by rich buttery,creamy flavor.Moderate smoke quantit...

Read the full review here: Opus X Petit Lancero Cigar Review - Amazing little butter bomb!!


----------



## Wigwam_Motel (Oct 25, 2009)

killer smoke, had one last night. A status.


----------

